# Webcams de todo o mundo



## Mário Barros (8 Dez 2007 às 00:58)

Malta abri este tópico para que possamos ter um local onde temos a possiblidade de ter os olhos no mundo todo  e assim seguir grandes fenomenos por isso partilhem as vossas webcams mesmo que tenham vista para o galinheiro  desde que de para ver o céu e fenomenos que o envolvevem tudo bem  se encontrarem na net tambem são bem vindos os respectivos links 

Aqui ficam algumas

http://www.snow-cams.com/

http://www-new.aad.gov.au/asset/webcams/mawson/default.asp

http://www.leonardsworlds.com/country/

http://www.wetterklima.de/cams/europa_deutsch.htm

http://www.jensjk.dk/arcticwebcams.htm


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Dez 2007 às 11:59)

http://www.earthcam.com/events/skicams/2006/

Aqui fica mais um site com as cams das pistas de sky


----------



## Vince (9 Dez 2007 às 12:22)

Uma webcam no Alaska onde se costumam ver *auroras boreais*, o que não é o caso neste momento.

http://salmon.nict.go.jp/live/aurora_cam/live_aurora_cam_e.html

E ainda outra do mesmo género:
http://uk.jokkmokk.jp/


----------



## Fil (10 Dez 2007 às 03:40)

A Finlândia tem uma excelente rede de câmeras a cobrir as suas estradas, e que para além das imagens, inclui também informações meteorológicas:

http://www.tiehallinto.fi/alk/english/frames/kelikamerat-frame.html


----------

